# Is a dark nose normal on a juvenile red tegu?



## WestiesRoo (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello, I have had this guy for about a month now and he is finally starting to show some color. He is also starting to show a dark nose like a blue tegu. Is this normal or did I get a mix? Thanks for taking a look and sharing your wisdom.

Anita


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Wisdom's sort of a stretch, but we do have a lot of experience. I've seen no juvenile reds with dark snouts.


----------



## WestiesRoo (Sep 6, 2018)

I didn't think that was normal. I guess it's possible he's on oddity but I'm thinking its more likely he is a mix of red & blue. Thank you for your response!


----------



## WestiesRoo (Sep 7, 2018)

Also, you can see the tip of his tongue in one of the pictures. His entire tongue is kind of blackish or bluish....


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 7, 2018)

Unsure. Purchased directly from a breeder you can trust is best way for certainty.


----------



## WestiesRoo (Sep 7, 2018)

I purchased him from Snakes at Sunset. They aren't the breeders but they have always done well for me.


----------



## Zyn (Sep 7, 2018)

Looks normal to me


----------



## WestiesRoo (Sep 7, 2018)

You have seen red argentine tegus with dark noses and black/blue tongues?


----------



## EnjoysWine (Sep 8, 2018)

Ruby has dark on her nose and top of her head (she is a full Red). I just thought that was normal.


----------



## WestiesRoo (Sep 8, 2018)

Maybe it is. Maybe it will fade? This is my second red. My first guy had no black on his nose or tongue but he was a high white red. The only reason it is a thing for me is I kind of feel like I can't seem to just get a nice, healthy, pure, red tegu. My first red was shipped to me with only nubs ( limb reduction) for front legs and had many internal and external (scale) anomalies that caused his death. Now Edgar's nose seems to be getting darker with every shed so of course I am thinking he's not pure. In the end it really doesn't matter. He is healthy and has a great temperament and love him just the same. Would still be nice to know though.


----------



## EnjoysWine (Sep 8, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your other tegu. That seems surprising to me that they would ship you a tegu with such deformities. 

I did a search and I couldn't really find info on darkish noses on red regus, but from images of other red tegus, it seems to be fairly common.

I'd have no reason to think the dark on the nose is any indication of a genetic or health issue.


----------



## WestiesRoo (Sep 8, 2018)

Edgar is very healthy. I was just wondering if he was pure or a mix because of his dark nose and tongue. Thank you!


----------



## WestiesRoo (Sep 8, 2018)

EnjoysWine said:


> Sorry to hear about your other tegu. That seems surprising to me that they would ship you a tegu with such deformities..



Underground reptiles shipped me the one with the limb reduction and when I asked them what happened they said it was a mistake and if I wanted I could ship him back and they would send a replacement. The poor little thing looked so scared and sad that I just didn't have the heart to put him through shipping again so I kept him.


----------



## Krystal (Oct 11, 2018)

Mine has an all dark head/nose but he is in shed... I have only had him for a day but I look at all the reviews and this guy is well liked and breeds good tegus.


----------

